# bought a 70 yesterday



## skapegoat (Nov 5, 2008)

found this in the craigs list for $4500 monday and bought it for $4200 yesterday. it is a 1970 ram air 3 with a pretty straight body and no rust. it is all pretty much in boxes except the chassis, engine, and body. the engine is freshly rebuilt, never run. 6x heads, flat top slugs, and yw 455. the turbo 400 is also rebuilt. all the brake system is new and the chassis is all done. all that is left is putting the interior back together and the body. i still need to take pictures of it.arty:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Sounds like a sweet deal!!
I need to find me one of those. :cheers


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Well............


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Sounds great, good luck with the build. Oh, and pics...


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

Sounds like a good deal man, any pics


----------



## skapegoat (Nov 5, 2008)

i'll get pics this afternoon. forgot my camera yesterday.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Those 455 '70's are excellent road cars..... Fast, comfortable, and they'll eat up the road. Good one!!!
Jeff


----------



## skapegoat (Nov 5, 2008)

pics


----------



## skapegoat (Nov 5, 2008)

more


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

nice score congrats


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

That's a nice solid car. It has all the potential for a good resto without breaking the bank. Good luck, but it looks like you already GOT lucky!!


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Sweet project man, have fun!


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Good luck with your to-be-restored goat!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Looks like a great winter project, well, maybe a couple winters. Nice solid floor pans, looks like it has great potential, congrats.


----------



## skapegoat (Nov 5, 2008)

right now my goal is to get running enough to drive it from storage to my garage. brakes, steering and driveline. today i got the e-brake working and started on the brakes. good thing i have that 67 tempest sitting around still because there were some parts i needed off it.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

You have plenty to keep you busy this winter.....
Like has been said, it looks like a solid foundation...


----------

